# vale



## Sparkydog

We were in Barcelona recently and constantly heard Catalan speaking people in using the word "vale" in conversation as if in assent, meaning perhaps "okay" or "I see".  I've some knowledge of Spanish but have never heard the word "vale" used in that way.  Can anyone enlighten me, please?  Mil gracias....


----------



## xarruc

It's used all across Spain and means "OK", "understood", "understood?", "Yeah", "yeah yeah".

You can almost have an entire conversation in vales without using another word. I can attest to this, waiting at a counter in a shop, the phone rang. I heard the checkout girl say:

Vale.... Vale..... Vale, vale...sí,..vale, sí,...vale......vale, vale......sí...vale, vale. Adeú.

I supose the English would be "uh-huh,....yeah,.....uh-huh,....yep."

I have heard Catalans saying that its a unique Catalan phenomena, despite being a Spanish word, and hence a paradox. I understand this is false, Its a European Spanish thing, used in all of Spain as well as in Catalunya, (still vale despite being a Spanish word (Catalan would be val)).


----------



## avellanainphilly

Actually, the Catalan equivalent would be "d'acord", although it is true that some people have adapted the Spanish "vale" into "val". BTW, I guess the Spanish "vale" comes from the third person singular of the verb "valer" (to cost, to be valid or worth)


----------



## xarruc

I have heard a few people use val, but not as an alternative to vale, more like an occasional yeah is to people who most of the time say yes. D'acord would seem to be more widely used in Catalan than de acuerdo is in Spanish (just an observation) which may be helped by a reluctance of some speakers to use vale (just a guess). D'acord in Catalan is certainly not used like d'acord in French where it seemes to be strewn around much like vale is in Spanish.


----------



## Mei

Yes, I use this "vale" many times...  Xarruc, maybe you heard me talking on the phone 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Dixie!

I use all of them (vale, val, d'acord)  Sometimes I even use OK while speaking in Catalan


----------



## megane_wang

Hola ! Aquí teniu les meves preferides, en versió trucada:

"Ring...

*Val*... *sí, sí*.... *entesos*... *ah!*.... *d'acord*.... *uh*.... *ah*..., *t'entenc*..., *ja, és clar*.... * OK* (*).... *vale*(**)... (adeú).

... Clic"

(*) Molt sovint, eh?
(**) No gaire sovint!!

Fins aviat!


----------



## Sparkydog

"Ah, ahora entiendo" dijo el ciego!.  Many thanks to all for your kind and thoughtful responses.


----------



## VERGERUS

Just to add, it also has similar meaning in american spanish (MX) as I have heard it. The New World is grateful for you all.


----------

